# Edith Maersk



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

In today's Mail. Nice to see the usual 'football pitch' comparison. Perhaps it should become the standard unit of measurement!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...all-pitches-squeezes-london-gateway-dock.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bones140.m.20th oct.2014,20:56.re:edith maersk.a great link.a mighty vessel.not many crew members,is there a cook onboard or do the crew menbers help themselves,pretty soon they will have no crew at all.its a bloody shame.there goes a job at sea.for the next generation.regards ben27


----------



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

ben27 said:


> good day bones140.m.20th oct.2014,20:56.re:edith maersk.a great link.a mighty vessel.not many crew members,is there a cook onboard or do the crew menbers help themselves,pretty soon they will have no crew at all.its a bloody shame.there goes a job at sea.for the next generation.regards ben27


Hi Ben,
I wonder if the cook has been replaced by a vending machine and a microwave oven!!


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

bones140 said:


> Hi Ben,
> I wonder if the cook has been replaced by a vending machine and a microwave oven!!


there is another thread where today I posted the actual manning as listed on maersks crew lists she does have a cook and one steward


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

bones140 said:


> In today's Mail. Nice to see the usual 'football pitch' comparison. Perhaps it should become the standard unit of measurement!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...all-pitches-squeezes-london-gateway-dock.html


The "Harbour Master" saying that there was a typhoon due in the Thames estuary (scroll down to the video) (Cloud)....
He needs to talk to Michael Fish!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bones 140.m.yesterday.21:12.#3.re:edith maersk.thank you for your reply.yes its possible.it looks like going to sea will be a thing of the past in the not to distant future,(shame!!!)regards ben27


----------

